# Shortcut keys for Windows 10



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Just for reference. 
Full download link: 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=48716


----------



## harunakabolya (Aug 28, 2015)

http://

Sent from my XBO V8 using Tapatalk


----------

